# Climate for Opening a Business



## g85

What's the climate for opening a health/fitness/self-defense business in Australia? Is it better to do so after living there a while or could it be worthwhile to set the wheels in motion before hand?

Trying not to give you guys too many threads and wanted to get some specific questions asked.

Thanks!


----------



## brownagustin

Cold is good climate for opening health/fitness/self-defense( I think you are talking about Karate) business. You have raised a very good topic.


----------



## allisonsmith

Your question is a bit ambiguous.Please give a bit clear picture of what you mean with the climate?Thanks


----------



## rachard1583

Starting a Business Now is perfectly positioned to assist you with domain name registration, website hosting, web design and internet advertising campaigns.


----------



## Hobbs

*best climate*



g85 said:


> What's the climate for opening a health/fitness/self-defense business in Australia? Is it better to do so after living there a while or could it be worthwhile to set the wheels in motion before hand?
> 
> Trying not to give you guys too many threads and wanted to get some specific questions asked.
> 
> Thanks!


WA & QLD have the best climate.


----------



## brianK88

allisonsmith said:


> Your question is a bit ambiguous.Please give a bit clear picture of what you mean with the climate?Thanks


Agreed to what allison wrote.
Climate???


----------



## busiaussie

Getting a good mouth publicity hepls in this business. So if you live in that place and build contacts it helps in long term.


----------



## busiaussie

Living at one place and making new friends helps you to grow in long term and also you come to know the purchasing capability and product market in the area.


----------

